# bfn



## snowy (Jul 13, 2004)

I would like to thank all u ladies for your kind words in the chat room, and support over the last few months, af came today and feeling very low.  But wishing you all , all the luck in the world with ur treatments.


    




Snowy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hello snowy,

There is nothing in the world anyone can say to take away your pain.Just know that you are not alone and someone somewhere is thinking of you and praying for you.
Wishing xxx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello Snowy

So sorry to hear your news.  

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Snowy

I am so sorry to read your post hun sending you a big   please know we r all here for you hun thinking of you so much 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Snowy!!! 

bless you, sending you lots of hugs hun , be kind to yr self and take time out to heal.  Dont forget to give yr DS lots of hugs, u r trully blessed to 
have him. 

Wishing you lots of luck in the future 

God bless
Spiritx


----------



## snowy (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you for all your kind words ladies.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for your dreams to come true.






Snowy xxxxxx


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Snowy - was so sad to read your post.  I wish with all my heart that I could take away the pain you feel and make things right.  IF is so unfair and such a difficult issue to deal with.  My heart goes out to you and your DH.  In time, you will pick yourself up and be able to carry on again.

Wishing you all the best which ever path this horrible journey takes you on.

Lots of love
TracyXXX


----------

